# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Vermes >  Minhoca

## Horacio Ferreira

Boas

Necessitava da ajuda para identificar este bicharoco! Será reefsafe????? : :SbRequin2:

----------


## Horacio Ferreira

Boas

Como é que pessoal, devo tirar o bicharoco ou deixa-lo no penico????

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas ,tens de esperar pelo Jorge Neves ,uma das encicolpedias cà do forum,para te ajudar .
Eu sinceramente não te posso ajudar :SbOk5:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas
> 
> Necessitava da ajuda para identificar este bicharoco! Será reefsafe????? :



 :Olá:  Horácio


O teu ainda gatinha..."Ptychodera Flava".
Vê aqui:Paiko Peninsula, Oahu, Hawaii. An acorn worm. | In the Magazine/Past Issues/February 2007 February 2007 Hawaiian Worms Photos | National Geographic Print Store

Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Luis Santos

Não falha :Coradoeolhos:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Não falha


 :Olá:  Horácio

Outros dados: Espécie "Chordata":susespécie "Hemichordata",natural do Hawaii.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas
> 
> Como é que pessoal, devo tirar o bicharoco ou deixa-lo no penico????


 :Olá: 

Não...não deves.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Horacio Ferreira

> Não...não deves.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Boas

Obrigado pela informação, mas fiquei na dúvida.

Devo tira-lo ou deixar no penico???????

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas
> 
> Obrigado pela informação, mas fiquei na dúvida.
> 
> Devo tira-lo ou deixar no penico???????


 :Olá:  Horácio

Por mim,deixava-o estar.
Vê aqui:http://animals.jrank.org/pages/1642/...ichordata.html
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------

